# Black Friday - Cyber Monday Sale at Monster Guts now!



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.monsterguts.com/newsletters/11.25.15/

MONSTER GUTS - BLACK FRIDAY - CYBER MONDAY SALE - STARTS NOW!

We are offering 20% OFF on our three top selling items - our Premium 2-Speed 12VDC Wiper Motor, Minion Prop Power Pack and Monster Prop Power Pack.

The wiper motor is the heart of every great Halloween prop. It makes the perfect gift for every builder or treat yourself and stock up for your next round of builds.

We are already planning our new props for 2016, are you?

Speaking of gifts, we have added a small GIFT ITEM section to our online store. You can find one of a kind Halloween charms of the ghoul, I mean gal, in your life. These make a perfect holiday gift.

We wish you and your family a very Happy Thanksgiving!

* MONSTER GUTS - BLACK FRIDAY - CYBER MONDAY sale ONLY includes the sale products listed above. Sale pricing CAN NOT be applied to previous / past purchases or future purchases after 11-30-15.

http://www.monsterguts.com/newsletters/11.25.15/


----------

